# Ww I Columbia Military Model



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 26, 2016)

I'f I'm not mistaken, I believe I have a "Military Model" circa 1918 ish?  USA serial number and fragments of original O.D. Green paint in some areas under the two previous paintjobs (red, then black) lead me to believe so. What throws me off, is the original nickel plating on the crankset, seat post, headset, etc.  Do all of these have the USA preceding the serial number?


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is mine. I think it is original paint....


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Dave, yes to USA prefix. Bear in mind that Columbia continued to sell them on the civilian market for at least three years after 1918. They built more frames than were shipped overseas. The original frames (and paint) presumably sold with civilian parts for post-1918 sales.
However, even mine found in France (serial USA2??5) has nickelled parts. I can only assume that nickel was used because there were no US cycle corps and it was not envisaged that American troops would be going into battle on them.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/1918-columbia-military-model/


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Colin!  Now to decide what to do with it?  I can't "restore them all".. and I have a lot of them!


----------



## Bozman (Jun 29, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks Colin!  Now to decide what to do with it?  I can't "restore them all".. and I have a lot of them!




I have a restored WW2 1943 Columbia G519 if you are interested in some horse trading!


----------

